# Precise gen3 0.45 Clay v 6mm (1/4") steels



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Because I can and because I can be a bit of a nerd, I decided to put my clay shooting setup through the chrony.

Those of us that use clays already know they go at a fair pace and accurate enough at shorter distances to be fun. With that in mind I set them against 6mm (1/4") steels as they weight about the same as a comparison.

With only a 3 to 4 fps (and rare blip) variation testing the clays I was surprised by it's consistency.

Temperature 22C (71F)
Draw 775mm (30") 
Pouch HTH Indigo Microfiber BP1
Slingshot Wasp Stinger
Band Precise gen3 0.45 1510 150

Clay 10mm avg (25/64" avg) 257.83 avg fps

6mm (1/4") steels 260.44 avg fps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with 260fps. That should be flat enough to reach out a good distance. I'll have to try it! I noticed that you're up to 500% stretch and a bit less band width. I'm curious to hear how long the bands last. With 15/10 you get lots of bands from a 2 metre latex piece.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> Nothing wrong with 260fps. That should be flat enough to reach out a good distance. I'll have to try it! I noticed that you're up to 500% stretch and a bit less band width. I'm curious to hear how long the bands last. With 15/10 you get lots of bands from a 2 metre latex piece.


It's definitely a really skinny band, but feels up to the job. I'll try to keep a rough tally of how many shots. Having a chrony is helping me tune my bands for performance as well as feel. Nothing like knowing what an engine can do to get the best out of it that also feels good.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! Thanks for the dose of info. That us really surprising.

Clay is just to shoot. I like the splatter. But those speeds suggest some serious impact. So windows are still in danger from flyers, just not so much from ricochets.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Wow! Thanks for the dose of info. That us really surprising.
> 
> Clay is just to shoot. I like the splatter. But those speeds suggest some serious impact. So windows are still in danger from flyers, just not so much from ricochets.


My pleasure. My first experience when it arrived was to shoot at an empty cardboard box in front of a wall faced with pin board to mount tools. Was a little surprised it went through the cardboard, but very surprised it embedded itself in the pin board lol Against solid objects it's puff, anything breakable and oops.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have cut soda cans with clayshot, killed rats and of course cut bugs! It's capable ammo and I won't shoot it near a vehicle because it might leave a little dent!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> I have cut soda cans with clayshot, killed rats and of course cut bugs! It's capable ammo and I won't shoot it near a vehicle because it might leave a little dent!


Dents in cars, surely not ????????????


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Quick update on this one as I got out for an evening session.

Fresh bands for today with 6mm (1/4") steels, short sessions throughout the day and test to destruction this evening. About 250 - 260 shots (bands checked every 10 shots) before I noticed a couple of small pinholes and the bands lost their sweetness.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

AKA Forgotten said:


> Quick update on this one as I got out for an evening session.
> 
> Fresh bands for today with 6mm (1/4") steels, short sessions throughout the day and test to destruction this evening. About 250 - 260 shots (bands checked every 10 shots) before I noticed a couple of small pinholes and the bands lost their sweetness.


I'm noticing the same thing with .45mm Pink Sumeike. It's an excellent band for efficiency but I seem to be changing them more often than I was when using more thickness.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update on this one as I got out for an evening session.
> ...


It is the downside of thinner band. Got some Precise 0.55 coming, so will see how that compares.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Northerner said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > Quick update on this one as I got out for an evening session.
> ...


Been looking back to when I first tried 0.45's and see back then I settled for a while like many on 1812 taper. Can't remember changing bands very often, so will that a try with 6mm. I'll keep the 1510 for clays.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like precise 0.55 a lot for clay. Curious to see your tests when the 0.55 comes in.


----------

